# morels marshall nc



## mountainwoman (Apr 27, 2014)

Found a bunch of morels in marshall nc mostly black morels about 40


----------



## fermentedfeast (May 2, 2017)

mountainwoman said:


> Found a bunch of morels in marshall nc mostly black morels about 40


Hi Mountain women! I live in Marshville, where abouts did you find them?


----------

